# I Hate Mice!!!



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

Today I went out in the garage to take some pictures of a shanty I was selling on this site. I opened it up and immediatly seen a big fuzzy ball. Just as I suspectedit was a mouse nest, and the mice ate the hell out of the cover. So then I opened up my NEW clam 6800, just to asses the damage, and found it to be full of mouse droppings and bird seed, not to mention the one small hole that the little Bastard starting chewing in that. Needless to say I went to Walmart and loaded up on traps to try and end my little problem.

I heard Moth Balls will keep mice away, any truth to that?

What works best for bait on mouse traps?

Please give me any input on the situation,
Ben


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

peanut butter works the best in traps. Those little devils can ruin a lot of stuff........


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Peanut butter. 

If they are able to clean off the peanut butter with out setting off the trap, wrap some thread, thin twine, or twistie around the "plate" and spread the peanut butter over and in among the threads. Then they pick at the twine/thread to get the last little morsels and then BLAMMOO, they never know what hit them


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Up at deer camp we made up a trap that works GREAT! Get a 5 gal bucket. Thread a piece of wire ( coat hanger works ) in one side of the bucket, through a plastic pop bottle with the cap on, and out the other side of the bucket. Use a small drill bit to make the holes in the bucket and bottle for the wire to go through. Now that the bottle is hanging horizontal across the top of the bucket, spread peanut butter on the bottle and use a piece of wood as a ramp from the floor to the top of the bucket. Lastly fill the bucket with about 4 or 5 inches of water. The mice climb up the ramp, jump on the bottle and get spun into the water. Last time we went to camp one bucket had 9 in it the other had 6 in it. We also set out about 6 regular traps. We had one mouse and the other five were tripped with nothing in them. The buckets work much better!....Patch


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

Patch,
I'm gonna make one tomarrow if I have time. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

man sweet contraption never heard of that before! where did you run across it? cant wait to get a mouse problem to try it....wait i guess i can wait


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Learned that one from the guy that has a camp next to ours in the U.P. Mice just got brought up one day and he told us this is what he uses. Yoopers do make some good contraptions. And it DOES WORK!!!!....Patch


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

I heared of a different way to go about it. Use a 5gal. or 1gal bucket with a ramp fill the bucket 3/4 full of water and pour seeds in it covering the water. the varmit crawls up and thinks he hit the mother load . and jumps in what he thinks is seeds ( SPLASH)


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

patch, i use the same thing myself, but fill it with antifreeze, no smell when you are gone for a long time


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

My brother has a couple big green houses that he grows flowers in the spring in. He uses that kind every spring to clean it out. The first time he did it he had over 30 in one bucket. It works great!!!

When I saw the heading I thought you just didn't like to fish with mousies.


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

man, I wish I had a mousie problem, then I wouldn't have to stop at the bait store!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

And who says you cant build a better mouse trap!?  
I like those bucket ideas. Gonna have to give it a try with the antifreeze.


----------



## EScottK (Sep 25, 2003)

the moth balls keep the varmits out, i put them in my mustang every winter, keeps them from chewin the carpet, seats, buildin nest in the air cleaner, trunk, etc........


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

You heard the old saying that the early bird gets the worm,
Well it's the second mouse that gets the cheese.


----------



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

If using the antifreeze......be VERY CAREFUL that you don't have dogs or cats that will have ANY access to the buckett. If dogs take a couple of laps of the stuff they may very well die, if the cats take a couple of laps, they will die. The antifreezed is EXTREMELY toxic and makes the kidneys shut down. As far as the mice go it should work great.

hodgesc-DVM


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i would imagine you could cover it enough that a dog couldn't get at the antifreeze, then no worries.... well cats are another thing altogether, but dont get me started on that.

steve


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a newer Fish trap that I keep down the basement in the winter time. While its down there my girls enjoy using it to pretend they are camping or for playing house. I keep my 2 man Shapell out in the shed right next to the bird seed!  I better go look for holes.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Anti- freeze will kill all kinds of critters. 
I have a Body Shop and every once in a while birds and mice get in the shop and we can't chase them out. Due to fact that we can't have birds crapping all over fresh paint, or mice nibblin on customers cars we put out a bucket with anti-freeze in it. The next morning it looks like Jonestown!! 

IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER ANIMALS THEY WILL BE ATTRACTED TO THE SWEET SMELL OF ANTI-FREEZE. THEY WILL DRINK IT AND DIE ALSO. 

I hate mice also, but just use water around your house.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

I recieved a tip from a buddy of mine about mouse damage in folding shanties suspend your shanty from your rafters in the garage with rope and put a little vasaline on the rope between the rafter and the shanty then the scumbags wont go into it


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Patcheroo,

Any way you can post a picture of that thing. I'm thinking I know how to make one but a picture would make it right!

Thanks


----------

